# Scientists prove muscle memory exists?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Scientists prove muscle memory exists? Pumping up is easier for people who have been buff before, and now scientists think they know why ??? muscles retain a memory of their former fitness even as they wither from lack of use. That memory is stored as DNA-containing nuclei, which proliferate when a muscle is exercised. Contrary [...]

*Read More...*


----------

